# Pics of 245/45-17



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunkenloot said:


> Hey guys, I have been searching around but have not found anything. Does anyone happen to have pics of a 245/45-17 on a Cruze (non lowered if possible)? Im getting new 7.5" wheels that would let me run that size but cant find anything online to reference what it would look like. Im assuming the 225 or 235/50-17 will have the same look as the eco. I do like the look, just wondering what the 245/45 would look like.


I would highly recommend 235/50/17. That will be the exact same diameter as the 215/55/17 tire that is stock on the Eco, but will have a pretty aggressive stance. Here's what these would look like on a 7" rim:










I think 245 is too wide for a 7.5" wheel. I have that size on my 95 Regal on Audi A5 Sport wheels and they are a TAD too wide.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Keep in mind, the wider your tire, the more rolling resistance. More rolling resistance = more fuel consumption.

However, the wider your tire, the more grip you will have. It's a trade-off really, outside of visual appeal.


----------



## Sunkenloot (May 28, 2013)

Did you mean to attach an image or a link? Doesnt look like it is showing up.

Thanks for the advice. The reason I was look at the 245 was from info I found in the "COMG - Tire Sizes" thread.

I do think I will run the 235 when the time comes, was just curious about the 245.

By the way, new cruze owner here. Suppose I should have introduced myself elsewhere. lol. 
Once I get the rims on the car I will post up some pics.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Will you ever track your car? If the answer is no then I can't imagine why a 245 would be needed for a DD. Especially the Cruze.

That's kind of like wearing competition sprint shoes to wear around the office.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have an 8.5" wheel and I'm currently running 235/45 which is just a hair shy of flush with the rim. A tire with 1 cm more tread on a wheel 1 inch thinner would be far too much for my recommendation. As for the COMG Discussion thread, I was looking through that earlier and without double checking I came across a couple tire sizes that are by far way too big for the size it was recommended. Not to mention that he never included wheel widths along with the sizes. I will post a notice in that thread until I comb through it to edit as well as add what he's missing.


----------

